# Using a Howler?



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

*Do use a Howler as part of your Repitiore (sp)*​
Yes2392.00%No28.00%


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Where did you get most of your info for how to use them and what each howl a coyote makes means?

Randy Anderson video

Bill Austin tapes

Critr call literture

Masters Thesis done on howling

Just wondering what kind of info people are getting about howling


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I would have to say from Randy Anderson's Videos. I watched the videos and practiced while watching.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I too practiced while watching Randy Anderson. I also got some tips from Crit R Call literature. And of course learned some things just by messing around with my calls on my own time.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

34 views and two replies wow is that poor!


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

From Randy Anderson video's and also from one on one experience with North Dakota's own 2 time National Coyote Calling Campion Tory H. The howler has way more uses than I ever thought it did!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

You got to do some hunting with tory huh? I know both tory and todd pretty well have competed against them several times in ND and this year at Nationals their both real good ****s. I wish i was able to hunt as much as those two lucky bastards! 
Trapper have i met you at any of the tournaments?
Brad


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brad, don't believe that we have met! I have not been out with tory hunting but we are both directors of the ND Fur Hunters and Trappers Assoc., we also have the same interest in snaring - Tory even gave trapping a try this fall - going to get him hooked on that as well?

Just talking with Tory and hearing his methods was a big asset!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

anything to do with coyotes shouldn't be hard to get tory hooked on. I know he was running a snare line and from what i heard did pretty well this year? He just resigned from being a director of his district didn't he?
Brad


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yep he did pretty well on the coyotes, I believe he picked up 6 or 7 cats this season as well.

Yep he is giving up his Dir. position, guess he is building a house? When I see him I am going to give him crap, We built one last summer and I also have cattle and horses that needed hay put up!

He is a good guy, never meet his brother.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

rub it in good because you know he would to you


----------



## The Verminator (Apr 6, 2005)

I learned most of my howling by watching Randy Anderson's videos, especially "Truth...all Coyotes" Also by trial and error....and lots of error!

Many times it seems the howling does the trick when they won't respond to prey sounds.

The "Hot Dog" howler is the most versatile caller I've ever used.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Get some of randy's early videos and you were learn more. Also i would look at the calls that he used before the "Randy anderson series" he basically just copied a few classic calls from the market that i think have a better sound. 
I like to hear this guys keep it up.
Brad


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I know that the Hot Dog is a mimic Red Desert Howler. What is the Lil Dog a copy of? Just curious Brad as to which howler that one is a copy of. Let me know. Thanks. Also, you still haven't guessed what howler is my secret one.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

from what i've seen is that the lil dog is nothing but a glorified critr-call. But i haven't got to blow on it a whole lot so i probaly shouldn't talk bad about it until i can use it a little more. 
LOLOL i forgot about the howler mystery.
I give up i don't remember what i have guessed so far


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

I know its late in the game to post on this old tread here, but I just have to add my 2 cents. I've been calling coyotes for about 5 years now and started using the Ed Scerry howler then made me a home made cow horn howler and it worked so good as far as response rom coyotes is concerned, then a friend turned me on to Calling All Coyotes videos, so I had to order A Red Desert howler. I have to say they work good except that I did'nt have to blow so hard on the call compared to my cow horn version. I have since bought most of Dan Thompsons distress calls ecept for the .223 case pup squaller, figure I can make one of those. And of course since the popularity of Randy's videos it would ony figure in that someone like Primos would come across him and capitalize on his expertise. I have the whole signiture set of those calls to and would have to say that the Double Wammy is anexperimental it just does'nt have the volume needed to reach out there. The Little Dog on the other hand is a mid range howler it seems that there is some thought that went into this call as for when volume is not needed I see in Mastering The Art video Randy uses the Little dog barrel coupled with the Hot Dog mouth piece to get a little extra volume to sound like a different dog answering. The Ki-Yi has real potenial if you can get the non agressive pup sound down packed removing the mouth piece and using it in open reed. Remember Anderson says just set up a senario. The Hot Dog is a version of the Red Desert howler, but its an improved version of that call. They said in that video they went to great lengths to get the sound that Randy wanted "the skip" older coyotes make that sound when they make a domain howl, or interogation howl. It has really good sound and I use it even with the Red Desert barrel and Little Dog barrel, but when Im calling out across wide spances of CRP in the foot hills here in Idaho I need the volume, and the Hot Dog barrel is the way to go. Geez in five years time its sure made me into a finatical coyote caller and I'm glad I gravitated to these calls. I sit at my stands sometimes more than an hour and have got those smart ones to come in, but those dogs are still teaching me especially when to shut up if you know what I mean....


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i learned from randy andersons videos too...i have calling all coyotes I and II and also one of his primos ones. i like the red desert howler but i think i'm leaning more towards the hot dog now...it just seems easier for me to use. also, i have downloaded actual coyote howls and i play them and try to immitate them as best i can.

Brad
i really like the howler that i bought from derek. it's by far my favorite one in my lineup now. i havn't gotten a chance to use it in the field yet...but saturday will be the first. he told me that you took some out to montana and called some in huh? that's good. i hope this thing goes somewhere for him.

Fallguy
you guys used his howlers quite a bit when you were locating before the season didn't you?

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kase,

No Derek was still fine tuning his howlers when I went locating with him. We used my Red desert, my Austin, and my Songdog when I located with him. He may have done some locating by himself with his howler though.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

I had to snow shoe in to get to one of my calling sites. I seen about 40 head of deer I figured there had to be some coyotes near by. I wallked up this canyon that has ajoining canyons that connect to it, the coyotes live on top of the benches of CRP wide open spances that meet with feilds of sage brush. I was also giving my new MSR snow shoes their real first test they cost 200 bones so I thought I better get some use out of them. It was interesting as I was aproching my calling location I had to go accross a large snow drift right at the top edge of the bench at the mouth of one of the ajacent canyons I really didnt want to be near the very top of the ridge but the snow drift made for quiet travel and really didnt expose me any. I made a patient calling sequence. I started out with a female invitation howl waited 5 min then gave some pup howls easy to do pup howls they dont have to be perfect, then I waited about 2 min. and gave a male domain howl then I shut up for 10 min. After that I tried some disstress cries to build on top of that, waited again. Id beed there for awhile till the sun dipped over Scout mountain then it was colder than a witches tit, so I got up and started to leave when a coyote started to bark warnings. "DASH GUMMIT" sounded real close If only I gave it a little more time maybe ida had him. I could here another giving him what sounded like a short and very high pitch female invitation not sure, but thats what it sounded like. He hung around barking over and over, so I gave him some of my own female invitations and he would come close but would'nt peek over the bench lucky for him cause I had 55 gr combined technology waiting for him......


----------

